# Naruto 683 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Predicting is the goal.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

More Kishi bullshit


----------



## RBL (Jun 25, 2014)

I think it's safe to predict that: neji is going to revive next chapter


----------



## Harbour (Jun 25, 2014)

*Hokages appear next chapter*

Based on what we know, Kaguya easily defeats Sasuke or Naruto, when both of them separated.

So, Sasuke definitely need a help. The only way to help him is FTG, until he can slip through the dimensions (he definitely cant right now). 

So, i wouldnt be surprised if the next chapter Hokages appear towards the Naruto and will found out what happened. Then Tobirama will say that he put the FTG mark on Sasuke.

So, all of them teleport to Sasuke while he stuggle against Kaguya. This is the only way to save him (or Obito Kamui GG).


----------



## Chaelius (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke attempts to subdue Kaguya with a jutsu he practiced even more than Chidori, Private Strip-Tease no Jutsu.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya left Sasuke to die of dehydration in the desert, epic idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Sasuke attempts to subdue Kaguya with a jutsu he practiced even more than Chidori, Private Strip-Tease no Jutsu.



is it sad that I think this could literally happen?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

[sp=prediction][/sp]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> No more sadness, only Kishi now.



You're right. Part of me wants to see this to the end and the other part is still in........


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya splits in 2 and fights both of them or she fights Sasuke who is alone. They get beaten up until Obito(the whole purpose of Nardo saving him this chap) reunites them both with the power of his 2 eyes.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2014)

No need to split, she can always let Sasuke die of dehydration.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 25, 2014)

Well,I suppose that Kishimoto separated them to give them some one on one against Kaguya,to showcase a little of their new powers...then I believe that Obito will help them with his eyes.Or the Hokages will show up to Naruto somehow and help him saving Sasuke.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 25, 2014)

*Chapter 683 Prediction:*  The Dimensional Rift

Sasuke starts to understand the power of Kaguya's Dimensional rift ability with his Rinnegan, but Black Zetsu appears and is his opponent.

Naruto is alone with Kaguya and is now at a disadvantage as she presses her attacks.  But Naruto has one more trick up his sleeve.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2014)

I predict that Obito will be revived by Naruto's soft touch and Sasuke will hallucinate about Sakura .... then he will also be thirsty.


----------



## Chaelius (Jun 25, 2014)

A random theory: 

That castle is a fixed constant that exists in all dimensions, separate from space/time,  entering it will take everyone to the same place.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 25, 2014)

I predict the manga becomes an even bigger joke. That or Sasuke starts to explore the new sand world while coming up with a plan.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto vs Kaguya while Sasuke is trying to return to the dimension.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 25, 2014)

I dont now about most of the chapter but by the end Obito wake up or Sasuke come back by Obito.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya splits in half or grants bz more power and one faces naruto and the other sasuke. Obito takes sakura and kakashi back to the real world and then he returns to reunite naruto and sasuke.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 25, 2014)

Chapter 683: The End
Side Text-Sasuke has sand in his boots

Naruto: Wait, I figured it out!
Kaguya: ?!
Naruto: Black Zetsu is really controlling you and he's the super duper mastermind!
Black Zetsu: Fuck! Well whatever, not like it makes a difference, you all going to die, right "Mother"? BWHAHAHAH
Kaguya: Help...
Naruto: Don't worry I'll save you with my newest jutsu I just came up with.
*100,000 Shadow Clones are made*
Black Zetsu: What's he planning...
Naruto: Zexy Jutsu!
*The Shadow Clones all turn into White Zetsus*
Black Zetsu: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
*Black Zetsu dies from massive nose bleed*
Kaguya: Thank you Naruto. I shall turn everything back to normal-
*Everything turns back to normal, Kaguya dies though*

Naruto: Yah I saved the world, everyone should respect me, just saying.

Meanwhile...
Sasuke: So...am I like ever getting out of here...hello?

End Text-And that is the story of Naruto. 

I'm 99.99% sure that this will happen.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> A random theory:
> 
> That castle is a fixed constant that exists in all dimensions, separate from space/time,  entering it will take everyone to the same place.


The castle is in every dimension??
If true, than actually I wouldn't be suprised. Infact the recent LotR au cover hinted at it to with Sakura pointing towards the castle. Hmmm


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought the inclusion of a castle was interesting. I think it's Kaguya-hime's castle where she lived thousands of years ago

I hope Kishi delivers on an explanation for it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

The castle is indeed suspicious, unless Kishi just draw them in for shits and giggles.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

there are a lot of castles now, but i doubt to find one in the Desert.
Those castles can act as landmarks, to tell us this is sitll earth


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

It's another dimension not Earth


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

I predict another shit chapter. Tho I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's another dimension not Earth



perhaps we should define what is a dimension... a dimension can be still part of nardoverse earth


----------



## Mariko (Jun 26, 2014)

Not drunk enough to predict properly but maybe 1000 years of pain... 

This joke could now actually happen...


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2014)

More exposure for Sasuke's left Rinnegan.


----------



## NW (Jun 26, 2014)

Obito wakes up.

Kaguya realizes he's Hagoromo's reincarnation and flips shit.

Obito fights using his new Susano'o and uses the peak of Kamui's power to access all dimensions.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Obito wakes up.
> 
> Kaguya realizes he's Hagoromo's reincarnation and flips shit.
> 
> Obito fights using his new Susano'o and uses the peak of Kamui's power to access all dimensions.



Fuck did I just read?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Obito will have his pair of EMs and challenge Kaguya to a 1 on 1 fight of Dimension war. Its like Kamui versus Kaguya's jutsu


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Obito will have his pair of EMs and challenge Kaguya to a 1 on 1 fight of Dimension war. Its like Kamui versus Kaguya's jutsu



Obito has an ms not ms since he did not switch with a family member. Like sasuke and itachi or madara and izuna.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 26, 2014)

Yay, sorry for that, i forgot, but he will spam Kamui with Kaguya spamming those space jutsu


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 26, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Obito has an ms not ms since he did not switch with a family member. Like sasuke and itachi or madara and izuna.



He may as well have EMS see as he use Kamui like no tomorrow. 
Any way I agree with Invcitusmaster.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 26, 2014)

Sasuke finds the castle in the sand.

Finds secrets and shit and the castle ends up being the gateway to get out of the dimension. 

Comes back with a power up and Kaguya's weakness (from the castle)...only for BZ to trick Sasuke into telling him the weakness so he could take over Kaguya, thus continuing the trend of using Uchihas as pawns (having Sasuke separated so he could find the secrets) and BZ becomes the FV.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> He may as well have EMS see as he use Kamui like no tomorrow.
> Any way I agree with Invcitusmaster.



Hashi cells is probably the reason they can do anything it seems

Sakura and kakashi for on a quest to kaguyas castle and find her port stash.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaguya starts with Sasuke.  She absorbs him-almost.  Obito arrives with Team 7 where he is and save him.


----------



## NW (Jun 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck did I just read?


The truth.



Pocalypse said:


> Sasuke finds the castle in the sand.
> 
> Finds secrets and shit and the castle ends up being the gateway to get out of the dimension.
> 
> Comes back with a power up and Kaguya's weakness (from the castle)...only for BZ to trick Sasuke into telling him the weakness so he could take over Kaguya, thus continuing the trend of using Uchihas as pawns (having Sasuke separated so he could find the secrets) and BZ becomes the FV.


I somehow can see this happening. 

Although BZ seems like too much of a momma's boy.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 27, 2014)

I still stand to watch Sasuke versus Kaguya and Naruto versus black zetsu.  This not a bad idea actually, since the last chpater was 2 versus 2, sasuke will prove he is better to Itachi


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2014)

Sasuke's left eye gains three more tomoe.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2014)

Shouldn't sasuke be the one to kill BZ since he tricked the uchihas


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaguya vs naruto and sasuke vs BZ (for the uchihas and how he screwed them over)

Kaguya had more flashback of hororomo while watching naruto and it was him who was playing with her more of the time (exchaning blows and lately she took a punch from him after that harem jutsu shock).... and she has to fell to the TNJ 

Besides naruto has to show her ashura way of cooperation (vs her power is everything)... and bijus have to start to have a role in all this (like I dont get it why naruto couldnt use son's lava to free himself from the ice)


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 27, 2014)

Dont be angry is Sasuke is the one who moved in escaping from the ice its just his time to shine


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2014)

Naruto faces off against Kaguya while his clone finishes healing obito and naruto clone asks him to try and take sakura and kakashi to the regular world. SaKurt objects and wants to go find sasuke. And her and obito go looking for him.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2014)

Naruto fights Kaguya while Sasuke flys towards the castle in his PS where he meets Hamura.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 27, 2014)

Naruto clone and Obito do something.
Sasuke explores.
Naruto gets a 1 vs 1 against Kaguya.
Hokage's do something.

Chapter ends with a massive discovery.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto clone and Obito do something.
> Sasuke explores.
> Naruto gets a 1 vs 1 against Kaguya.
> Hokage's do something.
> ...



Way too much for one chapter,  I predict talking and fighting.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 28, 2014)

Kaguya gets Naruto alone so she can fully unlock the mysteries of the reverse harem justsu.


----------



## handsock (Jun 28, 2014)

Why didn't Sasuke just Sasukerashin out of Kaguyas hand.... It should be Naruto who's in the desert.


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 28, 2014)

They all get one paneled, everyone is on the verge of death, when Obito wakes up.

Next chapter

"END OF KAGUYA"

-_-


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 28, 2014)

*
They all get one paneled, everyone is on the verge of death, when Obito wakes up.

Next chapter

"END OF KAGUYA"*

You want it to happen so fast?

There still a lot of thing that must be explained, unless kishi is on the rush of Sasuke vs naruto


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto clone and Obito do something.
> *Sasuke explores.*
> Naruto gets a 1 vs 1 against Kaguya.
> Hokage's do something.
> ...



i think sasuke being in a desert and possibly exploring is a red haring to be honest. we will just get him back  against kaguya in the next chapter 

that is how kishi handled naruto vs obito. how many times did naruto lose his powers or some crap?.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 28, 2014)

I predict:

-Sasuke moaning cause Kaguya chose to fight Naruto rather than him.
-Flashback about the day Itachi went in Konoha for Nardo and not for him.
-Sasuke bitching naruto for always being the spotlighted one
-Sasuke deciding to destroy Konoha again
-Itachi's holy spirit appearing in the desert to bitch slap his bro for being such a dick
-end of chapter


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 28, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> *
> They all get one paneled, everyone is on the verge of death, when Obito wakes up.
> 
> Next chapter
> ...



No, ofc not that fast, it wasn't even a serious prediction  But i don't know what left is to be explained unless the origin and goal of Kaguya plus what happened with Haruma aside from that we pretty much know everything we need to know, the post fight outcome with Naruto and Sasuke isn't interesting for me so...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 28, 2014)

I predict fight between Naruto and Nagoya being offpaneled. Action will switch to Orochimaru and we will learn his true reason, why did he attack Konoha 3 years ago.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2014)

Indiana Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> *
> They all get one paneled, everyone is on the verge of death, when Obito wakes up.
> 
> Next chapter
> ...



Quoting is much easier on all of us, even you.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think sasuke being in a desert and possibly exploring is a red haring to be honest. we will just get him back  against kaguya in the next chapter
> 
> that is how kishi handled naruto vs obito. how many times did naruto lose his powers or some crap?.



No. I want him to stay away... His did plans that didnt work. I want some Naruto vs Kaguya time.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Way too much for one chapter,  I predict talking and fighting.



Not really kishi could use 1 page for all of this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No. I want him to stay away... He did plans that didnt work.



Like what?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Like what?



Like I will take the lead. Kakashi lets him. What does he ?
A frontal attack that fails  genius.

I want to see Naruto using his instincts. Even tho it was gay he did manage something.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Like I will take the lead. Kakashi lets him. What does he ?
> A frontal attack that fails  genius.
> 
> I want to see Naruto using his instincts. Even tho it was gay he did manage something.



What about when Sasuke led the duo against Madara? It worked pretty well. 

I don't mind if Kishimoto focuses on Naruto for a few chapters. I just hope there aren't any deluded souls out there thinking Sasuke won't be back in the game soon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What about when Sasuke led the duo against Madara? It worked pretty well.
> 
> I don't mind if Kishimoto focuses on Naruto for a few chapters. I just hope there aren't any deluded souls out there thinking Sasuke won't be back in the game soon.



Against Madara he send Naruto to deal with clones while he attacked. Its not a great plan.
Kakashi is the one with good plans.

And yeah I know he will be back.

I see Kaguya somehow battling on both sides until Obito brings Sasuke back.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I see Kaguya somehow battling on both sides until Obito brings Sasuke back.



Sasuke will bring himself back, using his own ocular powers.

Stop doubting the Rinnegan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke will bring himself back, using his own ocular powers.
> 
> Stop doubting the Rinnegan.



His range is limited... he has a cooldown. He can't use black portals. 
He ain't coming back on its own.

Obito must do his role. Kishi did bring him back for a reason and he can't do shit against kaguya... so saving it is.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> His range is limited... he has a cooldown. He can't use black portals.
> He ain't coming back on its own.
> 
> Obito must do his role. Kishi did bring him back for a reason and he can't do shit against kaguya... so saving it is.



He doesn't have a cool-down, nor can Obito use black portals.

Obito will play a role, but saving Sasuke in this situation probably isn't it. If Kaguya's abilities are tied to her Rinnegan, then this is a perfect opportunity to explain Sasuke's ability. Kaguya is likely using an identical skill on a much larger scale.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> He doesn't have a cool-down, nor can Obito use black portals.
> 
> Obito will play a role, but saving Sasuke in this situation probably isn't it. If Kaguya's abilities are tied to her Rinnegan, then this is a perfect opportunity to explain Sasuke's ability. Kaguya is likely using an identical skill on a much larger scale.



Yeah and he keeps the eye closed to preserve chakra and says the eye is ready to naruto because his Power can be spammed  right....

Obito Kamui is the only other Power that we know it makes dimension leaps.

You forget something Kaguya has both yin and yang in her body. Sasuke only Yin.
And Kakashi explination on being like a genjutsu but only real its a BIG ASS foreshadowing of Creation of all Things.

She turns her genjutsu ( makes form with yin ) into reality ( breaths life with yang )


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yeah and he keeps the eye closed to preserve chakra and says the eye is ready to naruto because his Power can be spammed  right....



Doesn't mean there is a cool down after each use. He used it pretty frequently without trouble (ch.674).



The Faceless Man said:


> Obito Kamui is the only other Power that we know it makes dimension leaps.



Yeah.

To his own special dimension.



The Faceless Man said:


> You forget something Kaguya has both yin and yang in her body. Sasuke only Yin.



Rinnegan is Yin/Yang. He was also given Hashirama's cells. You guys act as if Naruto only possess Yang powers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Doesn't mean there is a cool down after each use. He used it pretty frequently without trouble (ch.674).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and after that he kept his eye closed. Clearly it has cool down/not spamm
Obito is the safest bet.
Rinnegan is more Yin then Yang. Hashirama chakra for a certain jutsu. Naruto has more Yang then Yin. Example you dont see Naruto using omnyoudon 

Kaguya has the full power of the Rinnegan since she is complete.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah Naruto's reverse harem jutsu plan sure worked. Naruto lost his "means" (Sasuke) to fight Kaguya, as the end of the chapter said. 

There will be no Naruto vs Kaguya. 

Obito's MS is on par with the Sharinnegan all of a sudden according to these geniuses.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yes and after that he kept his eye closed. Clearly it has cool down/not spamm



Again, not after one use.



The Faceless Man said:


> Obito is the safest bet.



He is going to save Sasuke by entering and exiting Kamui?

How?



The Faceless Man said:


> Rinnegan is more Yin then Yang. Hashirama chakra for a certain jutsu.



Not sure what you're talking about.



The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto has more Yang then Yin. Example you dont see Naruto using omnyoudon



Naruto does not possess Hagoromo's Shadow powers.

WTF am I reading?

Naruto holds Rikudou's Senjutsu: _Yang, Sage Mode, Bijuu power_.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Again, not after one use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one says he has 1 charge then he stops. He can use it 4-5 times then the cool down happens.

Im guessing that he will kamui to Sasuke and then bring him back.
They could be in the same dimension but different place since she used a black portal that indicates a change in location not necessarily a dimension jump.

Kishi makes sure that Sasuke is the yin guy and Naruto the yang guy.
And Hashirama gaved Sasuke his chakra for a jutsu against madara.

If you payed any attention you would know gudodama is made out of yin-yang.
But Naruto predominance is with yang so he can't use onmyoudon like Obito did to erase jutsu etc.
Same shit with Sasuke he has a bit of Yang since he has Rinnegan but his predominance is Yin.

Kaguya like Madara has both of the world's at her power disposal. 

I will stop here since I'm not here to lecture you.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 28, 2014)

Why is everyone assuming the Gudou-Dama are made out of Onmyouton? I was under the impression they were the un-named fusion of 4 or 5 elements pointed out by Hiruzen way back when Juubito first hit the battlefield. Onmyouton was only used to negate jutsu iirc.

As for Sasuke's new ocular power, he has 6 tomoe while Kaguya has 9. Sasuke can move shit really fast within a certain range, Kaguya (and Madara when he had the eye) can warp reality, cast MT, and summon the tree of life. There's clearly a massive gap between the extent of their powers.


----------



## SageFlash (Jun 28, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict:
> 
> -Sasuke moaning cause Kaguya chose to fight Naruto rather than him.
> -Flashback about the day Itachi went in Konoha for Nardo and not for him.
> ...



I agree with this. Only through Itachi's good graces can Sasuke ever hope to get back 

Or Black Zetsu takes over Sasuke's body. Either way.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 28, 2014)

Honestly I don't GAF what Obito does as long as he styles while doing it, which should be pretty easy since that's like breathing for any of us


----------



## takL (Jun 28, 2014)

naruto gets cornered then obito wakes up to help him. minato joins them perhaps. 
sasuke wanders about the desert and finds something. maybe tobirama joins him on hiraishin.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 28, 2014)

Kaguya, not wanting Naruto and friends to squirm, decides to trap them, or at least Naruto, into Mugen Tsukuyomi using her eyegina. Sasuke must figure out how to use his Rinnegan correctly and save their asses. Or he does some desert exploring while Kaguya sucks Naruto dry.


----------



## chrno84 (Jun 29, 2014)

an obvious prediction will be obito will transport sasuke back. it might not happen this chapter but we may see a glimpse of obito at the end as he's coming to.
naruto will be battling kaguya as kakashi and sakura continue staring from the sidelines. sakura will continue to be in awe of everything she see's while kakashi will analyze and give naruto pro-tips.
naruto will be using tailed beast power to hold his own


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No one says he has 1 charge then he stops. He can use it 4-5 times then the cool down happens.



Then why do you even bring up the cool down? It won't be the reason why he is unable to escape the desert.





The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi makes sure that Sasuke is the yin guy and Naruto the yang guy.



Dominate powers, yes.



The Faceless Man said:


> And Hashirama gaved Sasuke his chakra for a jutsu against madara.



Kabuto saved Sasuke with Hashirama's cells.



The Faceless Man said:


> If you payed any attention you would know gudodama is made out of yin-yang.



Which explains why Hiruzen is still fighting. Pretty sure Obito destoryed his entire upper half.

Fact is, _Gudōdama_ are constructed from at least four elements. An unnamed _Onmyōton_ technique is added to it.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

I wonder how Kaguya won't slaughter Naruto in zero seconds.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 29, 2014)

683 Prediction: One on One

Sasuke versus BZ and Naruto Versus Kaguya.

We will see now the true potential of Sasuke's Rinnegan and ZETsu's Golden eye with a confirmation if it was really a Byakugan or a new Doujutsu.

Both Naruto and Sasuke will struggle to fight each of their Opponents.

Obito will be standing now and kakashi gives him the Intel.

Both Kaguya and Zetsu were on adavantage, might be on a final blow and Minato and Obito Arrives and rescues Naruto and Sasuke.

Obito to Sasuke: your weaker than Itachi

Minato to Naruto: Am I too late?

Chapter ends with Kaguya face to face with Minato and Zetsu to Obito.

It evolved now to 2 versus 1 in all corners.

Waddayathink?


----------



## Killacale85 (Jun 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> His range is limited... he has a cooldown. He can't use black portals.
> He ain't coming back on its own.
> 
> Obito must do his role. Kishi did bring him back for a reason and he can't do shit against kaguya... so saving it is.



 wait so u think kamui is better than sauske's rinnegan s/t jutsu or whatever it is? Also if obito manages to get to sauske in another dimension then that would make kamui on the level of whatever jutsu Kaguya is using  not gonna happen bro. Obito is only linked to ONE dimension and thats the box dimension.

Also I predict next chapter sauske gets bored and makes alot of glass lol


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 29, 2014)

He takL is this real cuz Wikepedia already named the Naruto Chapter 683 "The Uchiha's Last Words"

I found this stuff from here *like so*

Would Wikipedia fake this shit or its real ?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm calling BS.
Translation is "The Uchiha's Last Words" but characters and romaji have "Sasuke."
Edit is only contribution made by user.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wonder how Kaguya won't slaughter Naruto in zero seconds.



The power of friendship of the bijuu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 29, 2014)

Naruto just punch her, next chapter might be about the weakness of Kaguyas teleportation jutsu


----------



## Revolution (Jun 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He takL is this real cuz Wikepedia already named the Naruto Chapter 683 "The Uchiha's Last Words"
> 
> I found this stuff from here *hid some secrets*
> 
> Would Wikipedia fake this shit or its real ?





Doctor Crane said:


> I'm calling BS.
> Translation is "The Uchiha's Last Words" but characters and romaji have "Sasuke."
> Edit is only contribution made by user.



Link won't open.

Is this a prediction where Kaguya kills Sasuke and she asks him what he has to say before he dies?  I bet he'd add something like "if I don't stop you Naruto will, that persistent little bitch" as Kishi loves to have characters wank Naruto)


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope we don't have to suffer through an angle where Kaguya tries to get at him.


----------



## takL (Jun 29, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> He takL is this real cuz Wikepedia already named the Naruto Chapter 683 "The Uchiha's Last Words"
> 
> I found this stuff from here *hid some secrets*
> 
> Would Wikipedia fake this shit or its real ?



i cant see the link either. but if its written in romaji as dc says it has to be fake.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 29, 2014)

takL said:


> i cant see the link either. but if its written in romaji as dc says it has to be fake.



The link those not work i guess because my phone sucks.
Well if its fake im glad cuz i want nardo.


----------



## takL (Jun 29, 2014)

i predict naruto will be cornered and saved by obito. maybe minato joins them with 'whiff!'.
sasuke explores the world of Frozen alone. maybe Lord Ignoble joins him with 'whiff!'.



The Faceless Man said:


> The link those not work i guess because my phone sucks.
> Well if its fake im glad cuz i want nardo.



it takes me to a page that basically says members only.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 29, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wonder how Kaguya won't slaughter Naruto in zero seconds.



plot - instead of showering him with spikes or setting him on fire, she changes the world to spikes or fire


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2014)

i wonder if kishi will take the high route and make sasuke do something in the derest instead of just getting him back in the next chapter


----------



## Phemt (Jun 29, 2014)

wikipedia naming chapters with source being narutobase.

Must ask takL about this important newfound info.



Nardo eats some dirt.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 29, 2014)

I predict that we'll see Naruto's chakra construct this week in an attempt to fight Kaguya alone.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2014)

Hope we see narutos megazord this next chapter or at least the remains rasengans from each bijuu.

Let's see maybe a 
Fire from the 2 tails
Water from the 3 tails
Steam somehow from the 5 tails
Acid from the 6 tails 
Something from the 7 tails don't know what it can be
And ink from hachibi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 29, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I predict that we'll see Naruto's chakra construct this week in an attempt to fight Kaguya alone.



Can't wait to see a 3 headed megazord with 6 hands. Typical Asura.



Gabe said:


> Hope we see narutos megazord this next chapter or at least the remains rasengans from each bijuu.
> 
> Let's see maybe a
> Fire from the 2 tails
> ...



2 tails = blue flames or scorch release. ( we did see some balls that used scorch release )
3 tails = ice release or coral release/power ( perfect for planetary rasengan that goes like a vortex )
5 tails = steam release ( very fast speed )
6 tails = acid release ( rasengans or rasenshuriken that melts or chakra arms that melt )
7 tails = armor power cuz its the only bijuu that has armor like appearance maybe steal release ? ( more protection/ tank ability )
8 tails = ink... ink clones are so possible. ( killer bee had them so sounds obivous )


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 29, 2014)

Black Zetsu: Heh... now that that's dealt with.
Naruto: Hey hey hey!  What the hell did you do to Sasuke?
BZ: The Uchiha is no longer here.  He is beyond your reach.
Naruto: Shut up and bring him back!
BZ: Don't worry, we'll bring him back.  Once we've dealt with you, that is.

Obito: Huh... where...?
Kakashi: Obito, you're awake.
Obito: Kakashi?  What's going on?
Kakashi: Madara's dead, probably.  That woman... she came out of him or something.  I'm not really sure.  She's been transporting us all over the place, different dimensions I think.  There was a lava world before this and now we're in an Ice one... and she just dragged Sasuke someplace else.  She's very powerful, unlike anything I've ever seen.
Obito: Madara... dead?
Kakashi: It would seem that he was being used- just as he used you.
Obito: Well... so that's Kaguya, is it?
Kakashi: Obito, do you know something about her?
Obito: Know?  No.  I don't know anything.  But there's lots of things I think, if you'd like to hear them.
Kakashi: Tell me.
Sakura: everybody's ignoring me again lol

Sasuke: Dammit, so fast.  I was too slow.  But there's no point in lingering on that.  *looks around* A desert?  Is this the Wind Country?  No... something feels different.  It feels like the lava place, the ice place... this must be another of Kaguya's dimensions.  Shit... how am I going to get out of here?  I don't even know where to start... and without me there Naruto doesn't stand a chance.  I've got to think quickly...
???: We don't intend to give you that luxury.
Sasuke: Wha- who?  You guys... what are you doing here?
Neji: You turned your back on us, Sasuke
Lee: To have been betrayed by our comrade...
TenTen: You put us in a real bad position.
Shino: I never trusted you all that much, but...
Hinata: I... I never thought that-
Kiba: Hey, you're a real asshole, ya know that?
Chouji: And that's why we came to a decision amongst ourselves
Ino: That even if you're still completely sexy...
Sasuke: You guys aren't...
Shikamaru: Sasuke- we're going to kill you.
Sasuke: Feh.  I don't know who you lot are, but if you think that you're going to stop me you're going to have to be a whole hell of a lot more powerful than those fodder whose forms you're taking.
Neji: You say that but I can tell you're confused.  Don't lie- those eyes of yours are telling you we're the real deal, aren't they?
Sasuke: Sometimes you just have to trust your intuition over your eyes.  Neji's dead, and the rest of these people are trapped in a genjutsu like the weaklings they are.  Now come on- the quicker I get rid of you the quicker I can get out of this dustbin.
The 9: If you insist.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Can Zetsu even separate himself from Kaguya? Aren't they one? His goop took over Madara's body and gave form and gave Kaguya's conscience control. 

He's a part of her now, no?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 29, 2014)

I never saw a 1 sided prediction like this


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 30, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Can Zetsu even separate himself from Kaguya? Aren't they one? His goop took over Madara's body and gave form and gave Kaguya's conscience control.
> 
> He's a part of her now, no?



I got your point.

Kaguya cant survive or exist without Zetsu.  While Zetsu can survie without Kaguya.
Possible, since the time Kaguya exist in 680, zETSU was with her always.

shes not fully revived


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 30, 2014)

Kaguya forces Naruto to do that Jutsu again, until she is satisfied.



Gabe said:


> The power of friendship of the bijuu



That or the power of seduction, again.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 30, 2014)

No more power of seduction again, its not gonna work the 2nd time around.


----------



## Rose (Jun 30, 2014)

Sasuke finds his sword and Sakura's headband in the desert to which he then figures out the reality behind the dimensions.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 30, 2014)

^ it would mean they're just under genjutsu, it's not real.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 30, 2014)

- Solo Naruto is pissed off and transforms into a powerful form similar to Hagoromo with staff and multiple arms.

- Sasuke looks around and begin to realize where he actually is. He closes his left eye to charge it to max power.

- Obito wakes with both MS activated.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 30, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> No more power of seduction again, its not gonna work the 2nd time around.



it would work for 100% if he changed into hogoromo ! kaguya hates but still loves her kids  (but if naruto used hogoromo in his reverse harem jutsu then she might get a nosebleed XD)


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Naruto unveils that sweet, sweet Megazord and pulls out some sick new feats. 
Obito and Kakashi monologue and then brofist, then Obito warps them all to a new dimension. 
Sasuke wanders in the desert, maybe finds some scorpions or a worm or two. 
Black Zetsu unveils Shisui is still alive


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2014)

what if minato and tobrama save sasuek and anruto with their ST powers?

like minato goes to naruto and tobirama to sasuke.

although, it would be funny if they somehow screwed it up and minato went to sasuke instead promoting more "father of the year!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## lathia (Jun 30, 2014)

That could be possible if Tobirama marked Sasuke before he sent him on next to Naruto (after he got Hagoromo's gift). Minato could still have a link to Naruto via chakra sharing.


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2014)

sakura beats kaguya


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 1, 2014)

Minato and Tobirama need to warp there already. Obito needs to wake up.

I predict Naruto fights by himself for a while, struggling, until one of the Hokages (or some of them) show up and help.

Although Minato can't do much at all unless Naruto can restore his arms. Who knows if he can regenerate Edo's.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2014)

i wonder what Kishi will do now

im curious to know how the hokages will actually help


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2014)

Kages find RS tools or someone important is released from them. There has to be a reason why madaras headband fell on them.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 1, 2014)

*Yeah, I agree, lol*



ZiBi21 said:


> it would work for 100% if he changed into hogoromo ! kaguya hates but still loves her kids  (but if naruto used hogoromo in his reverse harem jutsu then she might get a nosebleed XD)



Lol. That was good, i never thought of that.  Kaguya wpuld be pissed and shocked her son was naked


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 1, 2014)

Kaguya has a conservation with Naruto as he is basically her grandchild.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder what Kishi will do now
> 
> im curious to know how the hokages will actually help



One thing is sure they don't have a chance  

I imagine something like they are there to help Naruto to pull out chakra of Kaguya and return it to the tree, then the tree will free everyone connected to it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2014)

I bet the chapter will focus mainly on the Hokages or Kakashi/Obito/Sakura


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I bet the chapter will focus mainly on the Hokages or Kakashi/Obito/Sakura



Don't worry, it will focus on Sasuke.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 1, 2014)

I think it will focus in Sasuke too. At least I hope so.

If not shown me Tobirama.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Don't worry, it will focus on Sasuke.



But that would be just as bad


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 1, 2014)

I dont do this but I feel this chapter will show that Saskue was right.That if he or Naruto fall ever one is doom. Naruto try to fight back  vs the Bunny goddess but with out Sasuke and having to keep Sakura  and the  other save. He easy get his butt kick.

Chapter end with Obito saving him after waking up.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope Minato would return, and fight along side his child. T^T
I do not care about the rest.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2014)

I predict Minato to use a "stronger" version of dat jutsu...  

(to understand: a more manly one based on Might Dai-like dudes, and not on Sai-like ones )


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 1, 2014)

No talks this cahoter, just clobbering time, more blood, no TnJ's, just figthing and dying.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope for actually some story progeression...


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 1, 2014)

A book slams on a desk

Naruto wakes up

Iruka yells at him

Everybody still hates him

He still sucks at ninja

All a dream

The end.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I dont do this but I feel this chapter will show that Saskue was right.That if he or Naruto fall ever one is doom. Naruto try to fight back  vs the Bunny goddess but with out Sasuke and having to keep Sakura  and the  other save. He easy get his butt kick.
> 
> Chapter end with Obito saving him after waking up.



Oh I doubt it. It doesn't make sense for Naruto being called the savior with Sasuke. Nothing said about Sasuke being the savior too.

Naruto is not getting his but kicked by her. You should know the difference that Naruto able to hit Kaguya and was able to rival Kaguya power during the fist match.

While Sasuke who was in full Susanoo wasn't able to put scratch on her. 

Plus Naruto broke her will well black Zetsu where Sasuke couldn't.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2014)

Kaguya traps naruto and makes him show her how to use the reverse harem jutsu


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2014)

Expect a talking chapter not a fighting chapter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 1, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh I doubt it. It doesn't make sense for Naruto being called the savior with Sasuke. Nothing said about Sasuke being the savior too.
> 
> Naruto is not getting his but kicked by her. You should know the difference that Naruto able to hit Kaguya and was able to rival Kaguya power during the fist match.
> 
> ...



Except both Indra and Asura have to work together, Rikudo himself said that this time he also entrusts his stuff to the Elder Son. They are both equally important. Getting blown away is not rivaling hr power, Sasuke saved him from the ice. It's clear as day they have to work together,


----------



## SageFlash (Jul 1, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Expect a talking chapter not a fighting chapter.



Yeah, I'm thinking something like this will happen. I'm not even opposed to it since Kaguya is almost a mute. Maybe she's got some cool shit to say. Or Sasuke will get delirious wandering in the desert and talk to Itachi's spirit. That's the only way Sasuke will get out of that desert


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 1, 2014)

Kaguya will explain that she started hating her sons ever since they let Rin die


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 1, 2014)

half of the chatper will be wasted on naruto and sakura raging with "where is sasuke"


----------



## RBL (Jul 1, 2014)

i think this chapter is going to focus on neji.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh I doubt it. It doesn't make sense for Naruto being called the savior with Sasuke. Nothing said about Sasuke being the savior too.
> 
> Naruto is not getting his but kicked by her. You should know the difference that Naruto able to hit Kaguya and was able to rival Kaguya power during the fist match.
> 
> ...



You've been denying Sasuke's importance for a while now, and have been wrong nearly every time. You thought the same thing when they both were left for dead by Madara, that because Naruto lasted a few more seconds, it must mean he can solo.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh I doubt it. It doesn't make sense for Naruto being called the savior with Sasuke. Nothing said about Sasuke being the savior too.



because kishi forced it in. 

you really have to see a page where it states that the two are saviors? 

i know, it's a shitty idea but kishi even went to the point of giving sasuke RS power out of nowhere and it was obviously shoe horned in by kishi. 

this isn't the first time kishi pulls shit out of his ass very late in the game like kaguya.





Gamma Akutabi said:


> You've been denying Sasuke's importance for a while now, and have been wrong nearly every time. You thought the same thing when they both were left for dead by Madara, that because Naruto lasted a few more seconds, it must mean he can solo.



don't worry, he downplays every other character as long as it means that naruto soloes 

half of his arguments boil down to "because naruto is main character, deal with it!!" only for sasuke to get the rennigan next chapter


----------



## Mateush (Jul 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> because kishi forced it in.
> 
> you really have to see a page where it states that the two are saviors?
> 
> ...



Or another possible scenario:

Sasuke still is arrogant and said foolish words to Hagoromo, but sage believed that Naruto would be able to repair the reincarnation cycle and might be something else.. He called him child of the prophecy, not Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Or another possible scenario:
> 
> Sasuke still is arrogant and said foolish words to Hagoromo, but sage believed that Naruto would be able to repair the reincarnation cycle and might be something else.. He called him child of the prophecy, not Sasuke.



you don't get what i mean, do you? 

you know how the old toad said that naruto and nagato are the two children of destiny and the toad was wrong? i imagine something something like that will happen at the end of this fight or the manga. it didn't make any sense and kishi shoved it in. 

what i mean is that kishi will retcon what he does today. it is not a matter of what as much as a matter of when.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> you don't get what i mean, do you?
> 
> you know how the old toad said that naruto and nagato are the two children of destiny and the toad was wrong? i imagine something something like that will happen at the end of this fight or the manga. it didn't make any sense and kishi shoved it in.
> 
> what i mean is that kishi will retcon what he does today. it is not a matter of what as much as a matter of when.



The thing is he still believed in Gamamaru regarding Naruto. Nagato also was part of the destiny. Even Jiraiya. Even Minato. 
Kishi didn't show all Sasuke's converasion with Hagoromo so you never know.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jul 1, 2014)

Minato & Tobirama will have something to do with Sasuke & Naruto

They both should have those two marked

Minato & Naruto
Tobirama & Sasuke


----------



## icemaster143 (Jul 1, 2014)

I suspect that we will be shown the kages arriving at the location the chakra disappeared and finding a black orb or dome or something.

I suspect that this dimension is really some kind of construct like Izanagi made physical with naruto an Co traced inside.

The then break it open releasing everyone to the real world.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2014)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Minato & Tobirama will have something to do with Sasuke & Naruto
> 
> They both should have those two marked
> 
> ...



i just hope minato teleports to sasuke's location by mistake


----------



## Gunners (Jul 1, 2014)

Obito awakens with the ability of the other brother .


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 1, 2014)

Shitty early spoilers *here*. 





> 柱と港を見つけるゼツから何が起こ�� �たか
> 
> ナルドは阿修羅モードに入る
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2014)

The harbour is minato is the pillar tobirama


----------



## falconzx (Jul 1, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The harbour is minato is the pillar *Hashirama*



FTFY                                

Tobirama would be "doors"


----------



## Rose (Jul 1, 2014)

Are these legit?


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2014)

Rose said:


> Are these legit?



FUUUUUUCK NO!!


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 1, 2014)

*Chapter 683: Daddy is Home. 

The person who knocked Kaguya up and turned her sons against her arrives to see Sasuke*


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2014)

No way those are legit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2014)

hope evil comes around again


----------



## Benihisago (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto enters Ashura mode
Obito is back, they plan to form the all. 

If this is true, incoming megazord battle. Watch obito pull a PS that can turn intangible with Kamui.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2014)

I predict Naruto is goona pull some really haxxed justu that makes people jizz.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto's going to be forced to enter his mech form since Sasuke's not there. Even if those spoilers might be fake, it's going to happen very very soon. He needs to power up.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jul 1, 2014)

Well if he goes Mech form, I really hope it's a bit better then Ashuras was.
That thing was too busy looking.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2014)

Naruto will still get his ass kicked


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2014)

If you mean this:



That'll be nothing but a waste of time. It's the size of Perfect Susanoo's head alone.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2014)

Sutol said:


> If you mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be nothing but a waste of time. It's the size of Perfect Susanoo's head alone.



Smaller but it still managed to to be as powerful as ps since they both killed each other


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 1, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Smaller but it still managed to to be as powerful as ps since they both killed each other



Which still makes it utterly useless against Kaguya as Sasuke's PS was destroyed by her with ease.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 1, 2014)

I predict Evil will pop out of nowhere making us go through fun trivia again three hours before chapter release.
Oh and Sasuke gets a sandy vagina.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2014)

I predict Evil not appearing thus this thread becomes boring.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 1, 2014)

I predict super obvious chapter:

Naruto and company hold out barely against Kaguya
Ends with Obito awakening


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 1, 2014)

I predict Ino Appearance..


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I predict super obvious chapter:
> 
> Naruto and company hold out barely against Kaguya
> Ends with Obito awakening



Naruto and company hold out what?

Kakashi & Sakura aren't gonna do anything except stand there as Sasuke said. Naruto can keep replying reverse harem in the hope of landing another hit.

Obito opening his eyes as a cliffhanger?



Save us Sasuke-sama.


----------



## Rose (Jul 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I predict Evil not appearing thus this thread becomes boring.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2014)

Evil only appears when there is some kind of reveal.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2014)

Last week's reverse harem no jutsu was a reveal?  The way I see it Evil seldom appears after a week she appears. Unless some serious shit (That can produce shitstorm) really happened...or some random shit, which is rare.



Rose said:


>


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2014)

Evil appeared last week? Didn't know that.

But yes that was a reveal, a shitty reveal but a reveal nonetheless.

Did she hint about anything else other than that?


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 1, 2014)

I wouldn't really call it a reveal, I think the only reason she appeared was to watch the forums burn.
Because we guessed very serious stuff, then it turned out to be a harem jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 1, 2014)

what time did she appear again?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2014)

Evil hinted about the ice thing which I predicted correctly

Then the rest is a bunch of youtube boybands which I stupidly listened and it turned out to be that one jutsu.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Evil hinted about the ice thing which I predicted correctly
> 
> Then the rest is a bunch of youtube boybands which I stupidly listened and it turned out to be that one jutsu.



Well see. The ice dimension was a new reveal too.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 1, 2014)

Evil's teasing game is better than the series itself


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> what time did she appear again?



Should be around this time...



Sutol said:


> Well see. The ice dimension was a new reveal too.



But it's not exactly that of a shocking reveal.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Should be around this time...
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not exactly that of a shocking reveal.



There is nothing that I would deem shocking in Naruto.

Tobi=Obito for example was the most obvious reveal.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Which still makes it utterly useless against Kaguya as Sasuke's PS was destroyed by her with ease.



I never say it would work just pointing out things. Like size is not everything I guess


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2014)

Evil posts when she feels like it IMO and if it interests her or is of her liking. 

Obito becoming Jin was like the most shocking twist/reveal last year and she was nowhere to be found back then at the same around of time as now (July).

Sasuke decides to try the power of his Yang seal to see if something happens, but also notices beyond the dunes a foggy image of a castle but is not sure if its true or just a mirage.

Naruto shows another Bijuu-embedded jutsu that briefly lands on Kaguya and he manages to percieve the chakra of the full Bijuus inside of her as well as the chakras of everyone else that is trapped in Mugen Tsukuyomi and also other ones, Madara's included among them.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 1, 2014)

Sutol said:


> There is nothing that I would deem shocking in Naruto.
> 
> Tobi=Obito for example was the most obvious reveal.



Not to you maybe.

BZ betraying Madara + kaguya reveal is still shocking enough to have people complaining till now though  Tobi=Obito is obvious to me as well but it's still interesting enough for everyone to see, even the forum crashed.

She also posts if there's potential pairing shitstorm so eh, it's all about the forum's reactions


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2014)

Obito awakens and he shares some info on kaguya all of a sudden after not mentioning her ever before.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Obito awakens and he shares some info on kaguya all of a sudden after not mentioning her ever before.



The closest thing to a source of information is the tablet, which is far from great.

Obito's guess is as good as anyone else.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 1, 2014)

Sasuke looks around and screams 'DISAPOINTED!'


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Jul 2, 2014)

I know why Kishi stuck Sasuke in the desert.
And it is going to suck...


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 2, 2014)

Low expectations

Low expectations everywhere


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2014)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> I know why Kishi stuck Sasuke in the desert.
> And it is going to suck...



Why?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 2, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Obito awakens and he shares some info on kaguya all of a sudden after not mentioning her ever before.



Lol its sad that this is a possibility. 

I predict Kaguya kicks Naruto around the entire chapter


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2014)

starr said:


> Why?


Because nothing since this fight started has been good.


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 2, 2014)

四代和二代赶到，四代准备传授鸣人封印术漩涡一族的某个术
Minato and Tobirama rush to the scene. Minato prepares to teach Naruto a sealing jutsu
佐助在另一空间感应到一股微弱的查克拉
In the other dimension Sasuke feels a faint chakra signature
出现了一个视觉画面，是佐助的全身的经络系
Not sure about this but seems like Sasuke's nerve system is shown here
貌似是白眼的视觉，本话完
Seems to be the Byakugan's usage. Chapter ends.


_here_


Not confirmed just yet.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 2, 2014)

hidden202 said:


> 四代和二代赶到，四代准备传授鸣人封印术漩涡一族的某个术
> Minato and Tobirama rush to the scene. *Minato prepares to teach Naruto a sealing jutsu*
> 佐助在另一空间感应到一股微弱的查克拉
> In the other dimension Sasuke feels a faint chakra signature
> ...



Why would Minato teach Naruto another sealing jutsu if only the Yin/Yang thing Hagoromo gave them is powerful enough to seal Kaguya?


----------



## Frosch (Jul 2, 2014)

That'd be odd considering Sasuke has no sensing abilities beyond what his eyes let him see, only time he ever felt chakra was from Naruto producing an army of kyuubi cloaks and it was so big anyone could feel it. Hardly a "faint chakra signature"


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 2, 2014)

I doubt that spoiler is true but I really hope so because that means Hamura is finally going too show up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2014)

Like Baidu is reliable these days. 

Baidu's the Randy Orton of NF spoilers.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jul 2, 2014)

It's obviously fake.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2014)

Just imagine if it was Naruto in the desert... 40 days being tempted by the devil


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2014)

Fake spoiler providers aren't even trying these days.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Like Baidu is reliable these days.
> 
> Baidu's the Randy Orton of NF spoilers.



Baidu is the one where we've gotten the last few spoiler pics


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Like Baidu is reliable these days.
> 
> Baidu's the Randy Orton of NF spoilers.


didnt we get the latest spoilers from there though


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jul 2, 2014)

Slow week huh?

Not expecting much. Kaguya pwns. Most of the reading audience is indifferent. You know. The usual.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 2, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Why would Minato teach Naruto another sealing jutsu if only the Yin/Yang thing Hagoromo gave them is powerful enough to seal Kaguya?


----------



## Rose (Jul 2, 2014)

I want the Sauce. But I feel its going to be all about Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2014)

Rose said:


> I want the Sauce. But I feel its going to be all about Naruto.



I just want Kishi to explain his Rinnegan's ability already.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 2, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Baidu is the one where we've gotten the last few spoiler pics





Jeαnne said:


> didnt we get the latest spoilers from there though



I'm saying sometimes Baidu is great, sometimes Baidu isn't great. Just depends really.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> I just want Kishi to explain his Rinnegan's ability already.



I doubt kishi will explain it until naruto and sasuke fight.


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2014)

Those spoilers fake or not, suck


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 2, 2014)

For some reason I ain't trusting Baidu  Especially spoilers with chinese text.


----------



## k2nice (Jul 2, 2014)

We find out sasuske has been sent to purgatory.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm saying sometimes Baidu is great, sometimes Baidu isn't great. Just depends really.


i see 

i tend to only trust images there


----------



## calimike (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope chapter should be awesome. Evil isn't here. Great!


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 2, 2014)

Predictions: Sasuke explores the desert looking for buried treasure, chapter ends with Obito opening both eyes revealing double MS leading to Kaguya shitting herself.


----------



## Maracunator (Jul 2, 2014)

Found this at MangaBird: 

If true, looks like the chapter will be centered around Sasuke trying to fight Kaguya to no avail.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 2, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Just imagine if it was Naruto in the desert... 40 days being tempted by the devil



Or the other way around? The devil been tempted for 40 days by Naruto


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 2, 2014)

so...obito's not dying from rinne tensei now huh?

be i know for sure he's dying in general


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Found this at MangaBird:
> 
> If true, looks like the chapter will be centered around Sasuke trying to fight Kaguya to no avail.


There isn't color page this week, Mara. But I'm hoping for one soon, to know Kaguya's colors.



KAKASHI10 said:


> Or the other way around? The devil been tempted for 40 days by Naruto


 you're right


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Found this at MangaBird:
> 
> If true, looks like the chapter will be centered around Sasuke trying to fight Kaguya to no avail.


and kaguya asks him at the end "your power is from 6 paths, right?" that is one weird ass question


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> and kaguya asks him at the end "your power is from 6 paths, right?" that is one weird ass question



It makes sense if Hamura originally had the moon symbol rather than Hagoromo.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe Sasuke will use his S/T tech and Kaguya can explain it to us.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> It makes sense if Hamura originally had the moon symbol rather than Hagoromo.



She figured out the source of their power two pages after she appeared.


----------



## Maracunator (Jul 2, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> There isn't color page this week, Mara. But I'm hoping for one soon, to know Kaguya's colors.



Ah bummer, guess that puts us back to wait.

As for Kaguya's colors, I'm sure her hair will be more or less the same as Hagoromo, we'll most likely see it when the volume that corresponds to her trolling Madara comes out.

Now, to keep on predictions, I predict Edo Hokages meeting at the core of the Jukai Koutan, being certain that if they find a way to destroy it they should be able to free all those trapped in the Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> and kaguya asks him at the end "your power is from 6 paths, right?" that is one weird ass question



Obito get's Naruto's technique and shows up the battlefield

Obito and Naruto plan to seal Kaguya


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> She figured out the source of their power two pages after she appeared.


yeah she already knows


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2014)

The Format said:


> Maybe Sasuke will use his S/T tech and Kaguya can explain it to us.


that is lame man 

and wait,  naruto get st from obito?  what is the point  of sasuke having st anymore?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2014)

It will be harder to seal Kaguya using that Sun/Moon Seal. Just like that Saint Seiya thing: "The same technique doesn't work twice on a Saint."


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2014)

seal kaguya woth what,  though? 

man,  i hope sakura and kakashi do something  to prove sasukw wrong :/


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Because nothing since this fight started has been good.



the environmental switches and art have been good. the new abilities are welcome after all the bijudama related stuff.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 2, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> It will be harder to seal Kaguya using that Sun/Moon Seal. Just like that Saint Seiya thing: "The same technique doesn't work twice on a Saint."



Exactly, which is why Kaguya won't be defeated by being sealed.they will need to take her out for good. If not, there's still a chance she will just come back again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> It will be harder to seal Kaguya using that Sun/Moon Seal. Just like that Saint Seiya thing: "The same technique doesn't work twice on a Saint."


i doubt kaguya will be sealed again, Kishi is displaying her like a victim

i suspect that the real deal here is zetsu

the seal thing was also revealed too early, its fated to fail


----------



## Maracunator (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, if the same trick won't work again, have Madara pull a Kimbley on Kaguya so someone else can kill her for good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2014)

i wish Kishi made Zetsu like Mikaboshi 

would redeem this shitty plot for me


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe spoilers


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2014)

So basically nothing happdns


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2014)

Already posted. Already faked.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyanBro knows all.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 2, 2014)

Haven't mangabird spoilers been correct for a while now I remember they were a while back not sure if they were right the last couple of weeks though.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2014)

There's no color page this week. Color Pages this week are for Bleach, not for Naruto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> so...obito's not dying from rinne tensei now huh?
> 
> be i know for sure he's dying in general



he wont die death is scare of him.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 2, 2014)

Why not kill Kaguya instead of sealing?


----------



## zoro (Jul 2, 2014)

Sasuke living Gaara's wet dream


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

SHIT the chapter isn't out yet.


----------



## Frosch (Jul 2, 2014)

Its out here


----------



## Rosi (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn, this chapter


----------

